
Universal basic income improves well-being and encourages work - AndrewDucker
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/universal-basic-income-finland-trial-scotland-ubi-coronavirus-poll-a9504576.html
======
misterhtmlcss
I love the concept; who wouldn't really. You wonder what the actual
consequences will be though when it's a broad market policy decision.

For example can you count that as income for a mortgage; if so then house
prices will rise and all that will happen is the government will have given up
more money for the private sector to use versus the government to use for
public services.

Another thought, but related is can someone lose their right to that income?
Can you hit me with your car and if I win do you lose a percentage of your
financial means that's calculated with that income too?

What I'm trying to say is that the income must be a protected source that
can't be used by any financial institution or instrument but to spend as cash.
At least off the top of my head this is something I think that makes some
sense.

A sideshow win would be the millions/billions saved from administratoring
welfare and other subsistence incomes. That's definitely no small win.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23103251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23103251)

